# Eye Envy



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

Has anyone ever used Eye Envy?

http://www.eyeenvy.com/Detail.bok?no=12


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I haven't used it but I'd really like to know the ingredients. They say it's "all natural," but the don't disclose the ingredients anywhere that I can find. If you know what is in it, can you post the ingredient list? Thanks!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

I have it. I've used it a couple of times and have noticed a difference when I actually use it. I'm just too lazy to use it consistently. It also tends to dry out the hair and make it more brittle.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> I have it. I've used it a couple of times and have noticed a difference when I actually use it. I'm just too lazy to use it consistently. It also tends to dry out the hair and make it more brittle.[/B]



I use it, but not everyday. I do try to keep Ollie's face dry. His face is getting wet more than staining right now. He went through horrible staining with teething. It doesn't have bleach in it, because they say that it is perfectly safe if it get's in their eyes. It may have peroxide or even boric acid. These are total guesses. It is effective for us. We use it about 3 times a week with no drying effects.

Peace and Love - Chris
*
Freedom is the oxygen of the soul*- _Unknown_


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I did use this a long time ago and I wouldn't recommend it, the stains will come back.
I think you should try Angels Eyes it's a much better product.
good Luck,
ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I did use this a long time ago and I wouldn't recommend it, the stains will come back.
> I think you should try Angels Eyes it's a much better product.
> good Luck,
> ANDREA :biggrin:[/B]


 :aktion033: My thoughts exactly. We used Eye Envy, when it was new and had to go "find" it from a person selling it before it was in stores. Blah on that.

Yes, it may work for some but well for us, not so well.

Good luck,
Melanie


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I think the powder has corn starch and boric acid in it. Its more for topical treatment of the stains and drying the hair. Angel eyes is for preventing them from coming back - but only use as directed and after the dog is done teething or it can turn their teeth yellow.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> I think the powder has corn starch and boric acid in it. Its more for topical treatment of the stains and drying the hair. Angel eyes is for preventing them from coming back - but only use as directed and after the dog is done teething or it can turn their teeth yellow.[/B]


Tylan will not turn the teeth yellow. Your thinking of Tetracycline. Not only will it turn the teeth yellow, if by chance the dog is on it and gets pregnant, it can cause birth defects.

I've used eye envy before and it smells like Witch Hazel to me. And I agree with you that the powder that comes with it is probably corn starch and boric acid in it.

Tina


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

Sophie's groomer said that Eye Envy is all she uses and says she likes it. I bought it, but haven't used yet. Just got the 'kit' out to see what the ingredients are and it really doesn't say. It has to be refrigerated, which is a pain to me. I, actually, forgot I had it. None of the three containers say what ingredients are in it. It does say it contains no bleach or peroxide or harmful ingredients. On the flyer that came with the kit, it says it contains an herbal antiobiotic, an anti-bacterial, a cleanser and an astringent, all scientifically developed to eradicate those pesky tear stains. But that's it! No list of ingredients. Guess they want to keep it a secret.

Sherry


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Eye envy is basicaly witch hazel and cornstarch. I'd try that combo before spending the money.

I used eye envy for a while and found that just using cornstarch to dry out the fur around my kids eyes worked just as well. I quit using it... and used Angels eyes for a while, which worked very well. I stopped using that too and now I just keep their faces clean and live with the brown bits... which aren't too bad anymore.

Leslie


----------



## Naylamom (Jan 17, 2008)

> Eye envy is basicaly witch hazel and cornstarch. I'd try that combo before spending the money.
> 
> I used eye envy for a while and found that just using cornstarch to dry out the fur around my kids eyes worked just as well. I quit using it... and used Angels eyes for a while, which worked very well. I stopped using that too and now I just keep their faces clean and live with the brown bits... which aren't too bad anymore.
> 
> Leslie[/B]


I wish I had read this before I purchased the eye envy kit. I'm going to start using some cornstarch around her eyes and see how that goes. I do try to keep her face clean. I do it every morning and every night, I work during the day, so I really can't keep her face free of tears. Her hair is getting long around the face. She will not let me put in up. She struggles and I'm afraid to hurt her. Thanks for the post. Here's her recent photo.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I used the Angel Eyes and when that bottle finished I switched over to Tylan for the 10 days and this stuff is amazing. The Angel Eyes was good too but Bianca gave me too hard a time when I gave it to her. Her eyes have since stopped staining. The fur around her eyes was still a little dark because she hasn't been to the groomers in a couple of months (they cut her too short last time). To get rid of the fur that was already stained I used a little of the #1 All Systems Whitening Gel http://www.freshpets.com/ProductDetails.as...amp;click=15211. This worked real good and after about 2 weeks of it the stains have practically gone away. I apply the gel with an eye shadow brush on the stained hair and just let it dry and reapply the next day and the next and then wash it out, dry the face and start over. Now I can look at her pretty little face without going Ugh!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

What about baking soda and witch hazel? Is that the same as cornstarch and witch hazel? For some reason I thought that baking soda would work, but I don't even have a dog yet so what do I know..


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I DID USE THE EYE ENVY EVERY DAY FOR A LONG TIME ,THAN LESS WHEN THE STAINING WAS MORE IN CONTROL .I DO THINK IT HELPED,BUT I ALSO USED THE ANGEL EYES FOR A SHORT PERIOD OF TIME.


----------



## macys_mum (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd recommend angel eyes, we use it for Macy and it works well .
I know it sounds odd but also cut the fur around your dogs eyes and tear ducts as this really reduces tear staining and now Macy has hardly any! So a mixture of both really helps.

Amber. x


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

My vet said absolutely no way to using Angel's Eyes and Tylan because Tylan is an antibiotic and unless there is a real bacterial infection, never use antibiotics. She said that they take away the "good" bacteria, and when the "good" bacteria is missing, it causes other problems like ear yeast infections, bad breath, dental problems, and digestive problems. Using antibiotics regularly makes bacteria resistant, and then if the dog comes down with something else and needs antibiotics, they may not work properly. Just my vet's .02.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> My vet said absolutely no way to using Angel's Eyes and Tylan because Tylan is an antibiotic and unless there is a real bacterial infection, never use antibiotics. She said that they take away the "good" bacteria, and when the "good" bacteria is missing, it causes other problems like ear yeast infections, bad breath, dental problems, and digestive problems. Using antibiotics regularly makes bacteria resistant, and then if the dog comes down with something else and needs antibiotics, they may not work properly. Just my vet's .02.[/B]


Tylan actually clears up any yeast in the beard/mustache with a tiny amount given for 10 days. Antibiotics are not good when over used or not used properly, yes, but in some cases it is the answer to clearing staining.

I think Eye Envy is a combo of vinegar and astringent, plus the boric acid/baking soda combo. It can have a drying effect on the hair over
long use.


----------



## SunshineInALl (Apr 5, 2008)

Boric acid and corm starch not baking soda.


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, I decided to give Eye Envy a try. I didn't want to go the antibiotic route just yet. I knew Parker's tear stains were due to the very short hair around his eye area that were poking his eyes. Once the hair grew out, the excess tearing decreased, but he still had the stains. The Eye Envy significantly lighten the stain, but didn't remove them completely, but it's a lot better than before. There were no drying effects either. 

I do think it probably works best on light tear stains, and for dogs who have stopped the excess tearing. Otherwise, you're constantly clearing up the stain, only to have them reappear.

Thanks for all your input!


----------

